# أبتكارات ( من تجميعى )



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*أحدث مروحة كهربائية بدون ريش *









  						  					                                                     						 	كشف السير جيمس دايسون مخترع المكنسة الكهربائية عديمة كيس القمامة، عن  أحدث اختراعاته المنزلية وهى المروحة عديمة الريش والتي تبعث هواءاً قوياً  غير مزعجاً.

	وأشار دايسون إلى أن المروحة رغم أنها لا تبعث كمية من الهواء أكثر من تلك  التي تبعثها المراوح العادية ولكنها أكثر جودة، حيث لا توجد بها ريش  المروحة المزعجة التي تقلل انبعاث الهواء بل ينبعث الهواء منها بشكل متساوي  ومريح.

	ومن مميزات هذه المروحة أيضاً عديمة الريش، أنها تبقى نظيفة فلا تمتلئ  بالأتربة ،كما أنها لا تمثل خطراً على أصابع الأطفال. وأوضح دايسون أنه  استقى فكرة هذه المروحة من مجفف الأيدي الذي يندفع منه كمية كبيرة من  الهواء الساخن من مكان ضيق جداً، وفكر كيف يمكن الاستفادة من هذه التقنية،  وبعد 3 سنوات من العمل عليه وعاماً من تجربتها أمكن التوصل إلى هذا  الاختراع.

	ويتوفر من هذه المروحة حجمين ومجموعة كبيرة من الألوان وسعرها ثابت هو200  يورو لكافة أنواعها، ومن المتوقع أن تصل أرباح هذه المروحة قرابة 500 مليون  يورو، وبهذا يصبح السير جيمس واحداً من أشهر المخترعين في العالم خاصةً  بعد نجاح “المكنسة الكهربائية عديمة كيس القمامة” في التسعينات.​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*"آركت الحائط".. اختراع مصري يحول الحوائط إلى لوحات فنية *





  ​ 
  						  					                                                     						تمكن المصري أحمد سليمان من ابتكار معدة هندسية متخصصة في عمل  الديكورات الفنية الدقيقة على الحوائط، مصنوعة من الصلب وتعمل بالكهرباء  ويسهل التحكم فيها من عنصر بشرى بأقل مجهود، وأشار سليمان إلى أن المعدة  الجديدة تعد الجيل الثاني من فن العمارة الشرقية.     

المعدة الجديدة تعمل بمجرد أن رسم أي شكل على الحائط بالطباشير أو الألوان وبمقاس معين
للشكل المطلوب تنفيذه في جسم الحائط، ويبدأ العامل في تنفيذ الشكل المرسوم،  باستخدام الجهاز المصنوع من الصلب، وذلك بقطع الحائط بكامل سمكه لتنفيذ  الشكل بدقة حسب الرسم ومقاساته المطلوبة. 

يقول المخترع: "كنا قديما نرى الحوائط المنزلية بها اشكال روتينية من  الشبابيك وكانت الشبابيك عبارة عن مستطيل أو مربع أو يعلوها "كيرف" عادى،  وكان الحائط عبارة عن سور يحيط بالمنزل ليس له أي معنى غير أنه حائط فقط". 

ويضيف: "الاختراع الجديد سيغير كل تلك الأشكال الروتينية الرتيبة، وسيغير  نظرتنا إلى الشباك والحوائط عموما، ليكون لهما شكل جمالي وفني ومعنى، فمثلا  يمكن أن نصنع شباكا لغرف الأطفال على شكل ميكي ماوس، أو شباك المطبخ يكون  على شكل فاكهة، أو خضراوات، ويمكن أيضا أن نصنع باستخدام الجهاز الجديد  شباك لغرفة المعيشة على شكل ريشة طاووس، أو شراع لمركب". 

وعدد المخترع مميزات الجهاز فيما يلي: 
1 - سرعة تنفيذ الأشكال المطلوبة مهما كانت درجة دقتها
2 - عدم الضوضاء والإزعاج 
3 - إمكانية التحكم فيه بسهولة عالية جدا
4 - لا يحتاج إلا دقائق معدودة ليقوم بعمله. 
5 – يمكن باستخدامه تنفيذ أشكال لمناظر طبيعية بسهولة. 
6 – يستخدم لعمل خدع ضوئية أو توجيه الإضاءة في أي اتجاه تريده بمنتهى  الدقة مثل شباك معبد أبو سمبل مثلا والذي يسلط الضوء على وجه تماثل الملك  ابو سمبل يوم عيد ميلاده ويوم تنصيبه على العرش. 
7 - رسم العلامات التجارية للشركات والمصانع على الجدران في شكل شباك محفور في الجدار ويشع بنور الشمس. 

والعديد من المميزات الأخرى، التي لم يكشف عنها المخترع. ​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*باب بتقنيات عالية يحميك من "البلطجية" والمعتدين *






                              رسم هندسي للباب الجديد                          
 ​ 
  						  					                                                     						تمكن المخترع المصري الشاب أحمد فايز عبدالعظيم من اختراع باب  بتقنيات تكنولوجية عالية، يمكن من التعرف على البلطجية واللصوص، والإبلاغ  عن الشرطة للقبض عليهم في الحال، حيث يعمل الباب على شل حركة هؤلاء لحين  وصول العون من رجال المباحث. 

المخترع زود الباب بعدة أجهزة للإنذار وأخرى لتخدير اللصوص والذين يقتحمون  المنزل وشل حركتهم تماما، فلا تدع لهم الفرصة لسرقة المنزل أو الاعتداء على  من فيه، كما أنه مصمم ضد الكسر والرصاص بما يقطع الأمل نهائيا على  "البلطجية" لاقتحامه. 

يقول المخترع لموقع موهوبون دوت نت إن الباب الذي قام بابتكاره يحتوي على  عديد من الأجهزة التي تتعاون للقيام بمهمة واحدة وهي الحماية.

وعدد أحمد فايز تلك الأجهزة وهي: 
1-    الباب يعتمد في عمله على الطاقتين الكهربائية والمغناطيسية المتحولة  من الطاقة الضوئية ( الأشعة الضوئية المرتدة)، وهذه الطاقة الضوئية الصادرة  من المصابيح الكهربائية والتي يحدث لها انعكاسات واصطدامات سيقوم جهاز سري  في الحائط على تجميعها وتحويلها لطاقات أخري وهذا الكلام على حسب قانون  بقاء الطاقة .
2-    أقفال الباب مغناطيسية مبرمجه ببرنامجين ، أولهما برنامج على الهواتف  النقالة وأجهزة الحاسب الشخصية، والثاني برنامج متصل بجهاز فحص بصمة  العين. 
3-    الجهاز الحساس للأسلحة البيضاء والنارية  ويحوي بجانبه كاميرا بحجم  حبة العدس عالية الجودة، وهذا الجهاز يعمل عن طريق أجهزة الأمن وذلك لكي  يسهل على الشرطة أخذ لقطات حية من السلاح والقدرة على رفع البصمات وهذا  الجهاز هو أول الأجهزة التي تحث باقي الأجهزة على العمل.
4-    الجهاز المتحكم في المصاعد الكهربائية والدرج حيث يقوم هذا الجهاز  -وبعد أخذ أمر العمل من جهاز كشف الأسلحة- بقفل المصعد والدرج ويبدأ الباب  بإعلان حالة الطوارئ.
5-    جهاز الإنذار والذي يقوم بإحداث صوت أجراس وهذا هو بدأ إعلان حالات الطوارئ.
6-    جهاز الصدمات الكهربائية والذي يقوم بإرسال موجات كهربائية وبرق للمجرم وهذا الجهاز يستهدف :
أ‌-    العين للتمكن من جعلها غير قادرة على الرؤية الجيدة المؤقته.
ب‌-     الأذن الوسطي وهذا لحدوث إخلال بالتوازن للمجرم ومن ثم الإطاحة به .
7-    جهاز خاص برش البنج الموضعي على أطراف الجسد للسيطرة على المجرم ساكن  الحركة، و يرش الجهاز بقدر 1 سم من البنج لحدوث الإعاقة المؤقتة لمده لا  تزيد عن 15  دقيقة .
8-    جهاز لاسلكي لاستدعاء قوات الشرطة و(الحراسة الشخصية إن وجد) وذلك بهذا الشكل :
أ‌-    ذكر اسم المجني عليه (صاحب الباب) ثلاثياَ .
ب‌-    ذكر عنوان صاحب الباب بالتفصيل والإعلان عن وجود حالة الطوارئ.
9-    جهاز فحص بصمة العين، ويعمل كجهاز للتحقق من الشخصية وهذا الجهاز معروف ولكن الجديد فيه هو ما يلي:
أ‌-    الجهاز يمكنه حفظ أكثر من 5 بصمات مختلف للعين حيث يمكن أن يكون ثاني طرق قفل وفتح الباب .
ب‌-     جهز بصمه العين متصل بالحاسوب عن طريق برنامج تحري، أي أدلة جنائية  لطبع 3 نسخ من البيانات صوره لصاحب الباب وأخرى للمباحث العامة وأخيرا  صورة للأدلة الجنائية وبذلك يكون الإثبات موجود لقدر الله لو وقعت المشكلة .
10-    جهاز يصدر شحنات كهربائية موجبة الشحنة وهذا الجهاز يوجد على الحافة  الخارجة للباب وأيضا على إطار الباب وهذه الشحنات مؤقتة، أي لا تصدر إلا  عند وجود آلة حادة مثل سكين للمحاولة بفك الأقفال. 
11-    على الرسم يوجد مربع ذو لون أحمر وهذا المربع يعني بوجود مادة عازلة  لجهاز تفريغ الشحنات لكي لا يؤثر على الأقفال المغناطيسية .
12-     الباب مدعم بمواد مضادة للرصاص والنيران ويمكن أن يزين ببعض  النقوشات أو حتى النحت عليه مع العلم إن هذه الأجهزة منها من سيكون في  تجويف الباب والبعض خارجي وداخلي، وجميعها صغيرة الحجم جدا ولا يسهل رؤيتها  على الإطلاق.

​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*غسالة بمبدأ عمل جديد وفكرة مبتكرة لتحلية المياه *






                              الغسالة المبتكرة                          
 ​ 
  						  					                                                     						قدم المغربي مصطفى الإبراهيمي فكرتين جديدتين الأولى من شأنها  تسهيل عملية تنظيف الملابس، وتتمثل في غسالة بمبدأ عمل جديد، فيما أن  الفكرة الأخرى لتحلية مياه البحر. 

أول أفكار الإبراهيمي هي غسالة يمكنها تنظيف الملابس البيضاء والملونة في  آن واحد من دون الضرر بالملابس البيضاء، حيث صممت الغسالة إلى قسمين كل  منهما ينفصل عن الآخر بينما يعملان في وقت واحد بنفس الكفاءة. 

المخترع العشريني أكد لموقع موهوبون دوت نت أن الغسالة المبتكرة توفر الوقت  والجهد إلى الضعف تقريبا، كما أنها تحافظ على الملابس وتجعلها صالحة لفترة  أطول. 

يقول الإبراهيمي: "فكرتي الأولى عبارة عن آلة لغسل الملابس بها تقنية جديدة  بسيطة ولكنها تحل مشكلات كثيرة، فمثلا تعاني ربة المنزل إذا كانت الملابس  التي يتعين عليها غسلها متباينة، منها الأبيض والملون، الأمر الذي يوجب  عليها غسل كل منهما منفصلين". 

ويضيف: "فكرة اختراعي تتمثل في إضافة اسطوانة أخرى تستوعب النوعين من  الملابس، وتكون الاسطوانتين متصلتين وتعملان كآلة واحدة، وبذلك لن تضار  الملابس البيضاء أبدا". 

ليس هذا كل شيء، وإنما لفت المخترع إلى أن الملابس سيزيد عمرها الافتراضي،  ويوضح ذلك بقوله: "يمكن أيضا تقسيم الملابس إلى قليلة الاتساخ وشديدة  الاتساخ، طبيعي أن تتعامل الغسالة العادية معهما كشيء واحد، ما قد يهلك  الملابس قليلة الاتساخ، ولكن لا يحدث هذا في الغسالة الجديدة". 

تحلية المياه 
فكرة مصطفى الإبراهيمي الثانية عبارة عن محطة لتحلية المياه باستخدام  مولدات كهرباء، الجديد فيها أن عملية تبخر المياه لا ترتبط بأوقات سطوع  الشمس، وإنما أيضا تستمر عمليات التبخر والتحلية بالليل أيضا.




الإبراهيمي يشير إلى أن فكرته الجديدة يمكن أن تسخن الماء المالح عن طريق  حرق الوقود أو عن طريق أشعة الشمس، وتعتمد الفكرة على تسخين النفط مثلا إلى  إلى 400 درجة مئوية عن طريق تركيز أشعة الشمس على الأنابيب المملوءة بذلك  النفط، بواسطة مرايا مقوس ويمر النفط بعد تسخينه إلى أنابيب أخرى توجد داخل  المستوعب الذي به الماء المالح  فيتبخر كما أن الملح المترسب يحتفظ بكمية  كبيرة من الحرارة ، وبذلك يستمر الماء في التبخر حتى بعد غروب الشمس. 

أما البخار الناتج من تلك العملية فإنه يمر عبر توربينات لتوليد الطاقة  الكهربائية لعدة ساعات بعد الغروب بفعل الحرارة المخزنة في الملح المترسب.

​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*•	وطريقة جديدة في تحلية مياه البحر دون تسخين، اعتماداً على وزن الماء*

*•	"سخان مياه لحظي" ويمكن استخدامه في تسخين الطعام والتدفئة في آن واحد ولا يكلف أكثر من 200جنيه (30دولار) *
​





                              السخان اللحظى الجديد متعدد الاستخدامات                          
 ​ 
  						  					                                                     						تمكن المهندس المصري/ محمد فرغلى محمد، من ابتكار سخان ماء كهربي  يعتمد على التسخين الذاتي، أطلق عليه اسم (السخان اللحظي)، ويتميز عن  السخانات اللحظية الأخرى بكفاءته العالية، سريع وآمن الاستخدام، يمكن  التحكم في درجة حرارة المياه أثناء التسخين، ولا يعتمد في عمله على  الـ(هيتر)، كما أنه يتكون من أجزاء غير قابلة للتلف، ومتوافرة في الأسواق  المحلية، وتتميز بقدرتها على مقاومة العوامل الخارجية. 
اعتمد صاحب الابتكار في تنفيذ فكرته على تلافى عيوب ومشاكل السخانات  الأخرى، فنجد على سبيل المثال أن السخان الكهربي (العادي) أو السخانات التي  تعمل بالغاز، تتعرض أجزائها الداخلية للتلف المستمر، والمشاكل التي يسببها  الـ(هيتر)، بالإضافة إلى حالات حدوث ماس كهربي في أحيان كثيرة أو تسرب  للغاز. والتي تعرضنا لمشاكل خطيرة قد تودي بحياتنا.  أما بالنسبة للـ(سخان  اللحظي) المبتكر يعتمد في عمله على التسخين عن طريق ملف معزول يعمل بالمجال  المغناطيسي، وبهذا يحد من مشكلة الماس الكهربي وتسرب الغاز، ويصلح لجميع  الأغراض. أضف إلى ذلك أنه في السخانات الأخرى عند انفصال السخان تبرد  المياه بعد فترة، ولكن هذا يوفر المياه الساخنة في أي وقت، وتكلفة هذا  المنتج حالياً لا تتجاوز الـ 200 جنيه مصري، أي ما يعادل (30 دولار  أمريكي).




 والسخان الجديد مكون من صندوق صغير الحجم، لا يتجاوز حجمه  (20سم×20سم×15سم)، بداخله ملف نحاسي طوله 2متر تقريباً، يعمل على 220 فولت،  وهو موفر جداً في استهلاكالكهرباء والوقت أيضاً لأنه يعتمد على التسخين  المباشر، ولا يمر على تسخين المياه سوى لحظات، وسخان واحد يكفى لاستهلاك  المنزل، كما يمكن وضعه في أي مكان، حيث أنه لا يشغل حيز كبير، على عكس  السخانات الأخرى. 
ويقوم المهندس/ محمد فرغلى بمحاولة إدخال بعض التطويرات على ابتكاره، لجعله  متعدد الاستخدامات، مثل استخدامه كموقد مثلاً لتسخين الطعام، واستخدامه  كمدفأة أيضاً، إلى جانب تسخين المياه، وبهذا يكون عبارة عن ثلاثة أجهزة في  جهاز واحد.
هذا إلى جانب فكرته العبقرية والتي ستقلب الموازين رأساً على عقب في مجال  (تحلية مياه البحر) دون تسخين. فمن المعروف أن طرق تحلية المياه السائدة  تعتمد على تبخير وتكثيف المياه. وهذا يتطلب طاقة حرارية عالية ومكلفة في  نفس الوقت. لكن الطريقة الجديدة تعتمد على تبخير الماء تحت ضغط جوى منخفض  في درجة حرارة الغرفة دون تسخين ويتم خفض الضغط من على سطحها، اعتماداً على  وزن الماء نفسه.




كذلك فإن للمهندس / محمد فرغلى_من أبناء محافظة الإسكندرية، العديد من  الأفكار والاختراعات الأخرى، حيث أنه قام بتصميم وتصنيع جهاز حقن تيار  إبتدائى 2000 أمبير بتكلفة 5500 جنيه مصري في حين أن ثمن استيراد جهاز بنفس  المواصفات يقدر بحوالي 60000 جنيه.  وصمم وصنع جهاز حقن تيار إبتدائى 3000  أمبير بتكلفة 6500 جنيه مصري، وتكلفة استيراد جهاز بنفس المواصفات تساوى  100000 جنيه. وتمكنه من عمل جهاز حقن تيار ثانوي واحد فاز بتكلفة 1500 جنيه  مصري، وثمن استيراد جهاز بنفس المواصفات يساوى 40000 جنيه. وابتكاره جهاز  حقن تيار ثانوي 3 فاز بتكلفة 3000 جنيه مصري، وثمن استيراد جهاز بنفس  المواصفات يكلف 60000 جنيه، وتستخدم هذه الأجهزة في الاختبارات الكهربائية.
كما استطاع أيضاً تصميم وتنفيذ جهاز حقن جهد 110/125/220 فولت مستمر50  أمبير بتكلفة 4000 جنيه مصري، ومن المعروف أن شراء جهاز مستورد بنفس  المواصفات يكلف 60000 جنيه. إضافة إلى ذلك، فلديه أيضاً طريقة لصهر الزجاج  باستخدام التيار الكهربي.

​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*لأنها تهدر 26% من المياه في الوطن العربي*

*اختراع جديد يمنع تسرب المياه من "السيفونات" نهائيا *
​




 ​ 
  						  					                                                     						تمكن المخترع المصري عبدالحميد علي حسين من ابتكار "ماكينة سيفون  أوتوماتيك" تعمل على القضاء على ظاهرة تسريب المياه المستمرة والتي تنتشر  بصورة كبيرة، وتتسبب بدورها في هدر المياه بشكل كبير.

يقول المخترع: "يعتبر السيفون أحد المصادر الرئيسية التي تتسبب في فقد  المياه وإهدارها، وبحسب الإحصائيات فإن 26% من المياه المستخدمة يتم فقدها  وإهدارها في السيفون، وذلك بسبب عدة عوامل منها عدم الدقة في صناعة ماكينة  السيفون المسؤولة عن تعبئة وطرد وتصريف المياه داخل المراحيض لتطهيريها أو  عدم الدقة في اختيار المواد الرئيسية في صناعتها مثل العوامة المصنوعة من  البلاستيك أو المعدن، وكثيرا ما تتلف هذه المواد بسبب ضغط المياه أو بسبب  تآكل الجلدة المسؤولة عن توقف المياه بعد ملء صندوق السيفون بالمياه،  لرداءة نوعية تلك الجلدة أو عدم الدقة في صناعتها".

ويضيف: "في الغالب ما يتم تسريب المياه من تحت تعاريج الجلدة المتآكلة في  شكل قد لا نلاحظه، ولكن مع الوقت يتم فقد ما يربو على عشرة لترات في اليوم  الواحد، ومع افتراض وجود مليون حمام في مصر مثلا، في المنازل والشركات  والمصالح والهيئات الحكومية والمستشفيات والمدارس الجامعات، فإن الفاقد  سيكون في هذه الحالة 10 مليون لتر يوميا، وشهريا 300 مليون لتر، وفي السنة  3600 مليون لتر، ولكم أن تتصورا ضخامة هذا الرقم".

وفكرة المخترع عبدالحميد ببساطة تتمثل في إدخال تعديلات للقضاء على الفاقد  من المياه تماما، وتمثل تغيرا جذريا في الماكينة السابقة، من حيث أنها تعمل  ميكانيكيا ومع ضغط المياه، ولأن الماكينة القديمة لم تكن تتحمل ضغط المياه  المرتفع مما يؤدي إلى سرعة تلفها، فإن هذا العيب القاتل تم تلافيه تماما  في الاختراع الجديد.

فالماكينة الحديثة تعمل أوتوماتيكيا ولا تتأثر مكوناتها الجديدة بضغط  المياه المرتفع، وتعمل بتيار مقداره 12 فولت 3-5 أمبير، يولد بواسطة الطاقة  الشمسية أو الخلايا الضوئية وذلك بعد وضع الخلايا الضوئية أعلى أسطح  العقارات وتوزيعها على الماكينات بما يجعلها طاقة رخيصة الثمن وغير مكلفة  وآمنة في نفس الوقت.

وتتكون الماكينة الجديدة من أربعة أجزاء رئيسية كل جزء منها يعمل  أوتوماتيكيا وتم تطوير الماكينة وتهيئتها وتنظيم عملها، وبعد تجربتها عمليا  اتضح أن لها قدرة عالية على منع تسريب المياه.

مكونات الماكينة الأربعة هي: 
1-    الفايظ أو الرداخ: وهو الجزء المسؤول عن تخزين وطرد المياه.
2-    العوامة (حنفية التغذية): وهو الجزء المسؤول عن تعبئة صندوق السيفون بالمياه.
3-    الحساس: وهو الجزء المسؤون عن تحديد مستوى المياه المطلوبة بالزيادة او النقصان. 
4-    لوحة التحكم: وهي التي تقوم بالتحكم وتنظيم وتشغيل الماكينة من حيث الطرد أو المء وتوقفها عند حدوث عطل أو تسريب.

كيف تعمل الماكينة: 
بعد تثبيت الماكينة داخل الصندوق وبعد ضبطها بحيث تكون جاهزة للعمل، فإن  "الحساس" يعطي إشارة للوحة التحكم فتقوم بإرسال الإشارة إلى حنفية التغذية  لتقوم بفتح الصمام لدخول المياه، ومع دخول المياه من خلال الصمام  الأوتوماتيكي إلى الصندوق ترتفع المياه ويرتفع الجزء المتحرك داخل الحساس  الى أن يصل إلى الوضع المطلوب أو الذي سبق ضبطه وتحديد مستوى المياه داخله  مع ارتفاع المياه تقوم برفه الجزء المتحرك ليقوم بعمله والضغط على المفتاح  العلوي ليقوم بإعطاء إشارة الى لوحدة التحكم بوصول المياه الى المستوى  المطلوب ثم تقوم بفصل العوامة "حنفية التغذية" لكي تقوم بإيقاف المياه التي  تم تحديدها بحيث تكون الغشارة التالية التي تستقبلها لوحة التحكم هي الضغط  على زر التصريف أو الطرد لتطهير المرحاض وعند الضغط على زر التصريف أو  الطرد تقوم لوحة التحكم باستقبال الإشارة وإرسالها إلى الفايظ أو الرداخ  ليقوم بفتح الصمام المسؤول عن تخزين المياه لحين تصريفها وطردها داخل  المرحاض بعد أن تم تطوير ذلك الصمام في الفن السابق أو الماكينة السابقة،  فكان ذلك الصمام عبارة عن كاوتشة أو جلدة تتآكل مع مرور الوقت وتتفاعل مع  المياه وهو من أحد أهم الأجزاء التي تتلف سريعا ويقوم بتسريب المياه.

وبعد تصريف المياه ونزول الجزء المتحرك داخل الحساس الى ان يصل الى المفتاح  السفلي ليقوم بالضغط عليه ليعطي الاشارة الى لوحة التحكم بغلق صمام الطرد  أو تصريف وفي نفس الوقت إعطاء إشارة الى العوامة (حنفية التغذية) بالبدء في  ملء الصندوق مرة أخرى.

هذا الاختراع
-    تم تسجيله في أكاديمية البحث العلمي برقم محلي 1539/2009  وتم استخراج  شهادتين مؤقتتين من المكتب الدولي لبراءات الاختراع ومكتب براءات الاختراع  المصري.
-    المشروع تستفيد منه الدول الفقيرة في المياه والتي تعتمد على مياه الأمطار أو تحلية مياه البحار.
-    يتم استغلال تلك الماكينة في المصالح والهيئات الحكومية والمستشفيات  والمدارس والجامعات والأماكن العامة والفنادق ويمكن تطبيق المشروع في  المنازل.
​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*ملعقة اليكترونية لمساعدة ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة *





 ​ 
  						  					                                                     						تمكن شاب مصري في الخامسة عشر من عمره من اختراع ملعقة الكترونية  تستطيع تقليب السوائل والمشروبات والجوامد التي تحتاج للتقليب ومن دون تدخل  من أحد، حتى ترجع المادة لأصلها السائل (كالشوربة ـ اللبن ـ الملوخية ـ  وجميع أنواع السوائل، وبعض المواد الكيميائية بمختبرات الكيمياء). 

تقوم هذه الملعقة الالكترونية بمساعدة ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة من حيث  توفيرها الوقت والمجهود والطاقة ، كما لا ينتج عنها أية مخلفات ضارة أو  ملوثة للبيئة. ويمكن التحكم في بعدها وارتفاعها الكترونيا بحيث «لا تضايق»  إناء الطهي كما أنها تعمل عند انقطاع التيار الكهربائي بشكل مؤقت ببطارية .  

وعن طريقة تشغيل الملعقة الالكترونية يقول مخترعها واسمه أحمد إبراهيم  ويعيش في مدينة الزقازيق بمحافظة الشرقية، انه يتم تثبيت جهاز الملعقة  بجانب الطباخ الغازي بالتعليق ومدها بالتيار الكهربي عن طريق محول كهربي  صغير ليتم التحكم في سرعات واتجاه الملعقة ثم تحديد ارتفاعها عن إناء الطهي  للتحكم الكترونيا في مسافة بدورانها «تحكم عن بعد» ثم وضع الملعقة المثبت  بأعلاها المحرك في إناء الطهي وضبط التوقيت الكترونيا ثم تركها تعمل في وقت  محدد. 

وقد تم ترشيح "أحمد" لتمثيل مصر باختراعه في معرض اليابان الدولي للاختراعات من قبل معهد بحوث الالكترونيات. 

ويؤكد "أحمد" أنه يعكف حاليا على تحويل وتطوير نغمات البيانو لنغمات مطبوعة، وذلك بالتشاور عن طريق الانترنت مع أصدقائه المخترعين.​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*جهاز كهربائي لخلط وطحن والطعام أثناء الطهي *





 ​ 
  						  					                                                     						ابتكرت السعودية أمل عبدالعزيز عبدالكريم الفايز جهازا كهربائيا  لخلط وطحن وتحريك الطعام في آن واحد وذلك أثناء طبخه، وباستخدام الجهاز  المبتكر لن تضطر ربة المنزل لمتابعة الطعام أثناء وجوده على "البوتاجاز"،  بل كل ما عليها أن تضع أواني الطهي على النار فقط، وتترك الجهاز لكي يمارس  مهامه. 

ويتكون الجهاز من أداتين أساسيتين لخلط ودق الطعام، وتتألف كل أداة من  ثلاثة أجزاء، الجزء العلوي عبارة عن مقبض ويمسك باليد، والجزء الأوسط مصمم  بطريقة تسهل عملية خلط الطعام، والجزء الأسفل فيستعمل للدق، وأكدت المخترعة  أن هذا الجهاز سيكون سعره قليل جدا إذا ما تم إنتاجه تجاريا. 

وأبدت ربات البيوت رغبتهن في أن يطبق الاختراع على أرض الواقع، حتى لا  يضطروا في أن يتابعوا الطعام أثناء الطهي، مما قد يضيع الكثير من الوقت  الذي يمكن أن يطهين فيه نوع آخر، وقالت "عزة محمد" (ربة منزل) من مصر:  "الاختراعات التي تقدم لربة المنزل ليست كثيرة، وحتى ما يقدم من ابتكارات  غالية الثمن، ولكن هذا الجهاز الذي يوفر وقتنا في المطبخ فهو ابتكار عن جد  هائل، ولا يدرك مدى أهميته إلا ربات البيوت اللاتي قد يقضين ساعات لطبخ  صنفين أو ثلاثة". 

ووصفت "سعاد محمود" (ربة منزل) الاختراع بقولها: "كنت أقضي جميع الوقت  أثناء طهي الطعام في المطبخ، وأنا مضطره لتقليب الطعام بين آن وآخر حتى لا  يفسد الطعام وهو على النار، ولكن مع هذا الاختراع ومع تقديري بالوقت الذي  سيأخذه الطعام ليُطهى، فسأمارس كافة أعمالي في المنزل، ولن أذهب للمطبخ إلا  لكي أعد الطعام للمائدة.​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*حافظي على الفواكه والخضروات بدون تبريد *





 ​ 
  						  					                                                     						ابتكر* السوري الدكتور علي بشير بطحة* خلطة لصنع غلاف حافظ محكم  للمنتجات النباتية من خضار أو فواكه أو حبوب كالليمون والبرتقال والباذنجان  واليقطين والحمص والأزهار والورود وغيرها، وذلك لفترة زمنية كبيرة، وأكد  بشير على نجاح الطريقة بعد أن تم تجربتها عمليا. 

يقول المخترع: "ربة المنزل لن تزحم ثلاجتها بعد الآن لحفظ أنواع الخضار  والفاكهة المختلفة، لأنها باستخدامها هذه الطريقة في حفظهما، يمكن أن  تضعهما في أي مكان، ولفترات كبيرة".
*طريقة الاستعمال **
*​ تقوم بطلي الثمرة بالخلطة الحافظة سواء بالتغطيس أو بالإرذاذ (سبراي) ولكل طريقة ميزاتها… 
ويتم إجراء عملية الحفظ فور الحصول على المنتج المراد حفظه، ويفضل تكرار العملية بعد أربع وعشرين ساعة لضمان نتائج أفضل… 
ويحبذ أن تكون الثمار مستقلة عن بعضها إذا كانت ذات أحجام كبيرة نسبياً،  وذلك بالتعليق الإفرادي أو استعمال سلال شبكية ذات عيون واسعة… 
ويلاحظ بعد ساعات قلائل من طلي المنتج، تشكل غلال (لا لون لها) حقيقي محكم (إذا أحسن التطبيق)… 
ولا يحتاج الأمر إلى تبريد أو ظروف استثنائية وإنما ضمن الظروف العادية،  ونظراً لكون عناصر الخلطة ذوابة بالماء وخالية من السمية، يمكن التخلص من  الغلاف بواسطة الغسل بالماء…
*تركيب الخلطة* *
*​ لصنع كيلو جرام واحد من الخلطة تم التوصل إلى التركيب التالي: 
(920 ج) ماء… 
(50 ج) بوليفنيل أستيات… 
(20 ج) مثيل سيللوز… 
(10 ج) بنزوات الصوديوم… 
ويمكن إضافة قليل من الجلسرين أو الجيلاتين لإضفاء مرونة على الغلاف الحافظ (ويمكن تعديل تركيب الخلطة حسب النتائج المستقبلية). 

وفي هذا السياق تشير د. ردينة بطارسة أن هناك العديد من الأضرار الصحية قد  تنتج من إطالة حفظ الأغذية بالتبريد أو التجميد باستخدام الثلاجات و"الديب  فريزر" وتقول: "من الأخطاء الفادحة التي قد يرتكبها البعض شراء كميات كبيرة  من اللحوم والخضروات والفواكه وتخزينها لفترات طويلة في الثلاجة إما مجمدة  أو مبردة , خاصة في المواسم التي تسبق الأعياد والمناسبات". 
وأضافت: "ينتشر بين كثير من ربات البيوت بعض الممارسات الخاطئة خلال حفظ  الأغذية المطهوة منها والطازجة مما ينتج عنه فقد بعض العناصر الغذائية من  فيتامينات وأملاح معدنية وسواهما الموجودة في الطعام ويحتاجها جسم الإنسان  وأحيانا تغير في مذاق الطعام ونكهته ورائحته". 
من جهته قال المخترع: "الطريقة الجديدة تحافظ على الخضر والفاكهة مع الاحتفاظ بكامل قيمتها الغذائية".​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*عالم مصري يخترع ماكينة يمكنها تقشير 300 برتقالة في الدقيقة الواحدة *





 ​ 
  						  					                                                     						ابتكر *د. محمد عبد الرحيم وهو عالم مصري* مقيم بالولايات المتحدة  ماكينة يمكنها تقشير أكثر من 300 ثمرة برتقال أو جريب فروت في الدقيقة  الواحدة حسب عدد وحدات التقشير المركبة عليها، وقد تم تسجيل هذه الماكينة  كبراءة اختراع في أميركا ودول الاتحاد الأوروبي . 

يقول المخترع: "نظرا للأهمية الكبيرة للبرتقال سواء كقيمة غذائية أو مادة  أولية لتصنيع بعض المواد الغذائية، فكرت في تصنيع هذه الآلة المبتكرة التي  توفر الكثير من الوقت". 

والبرتقال يحتوي على ثلاثة وعشرين عنصرا غذائيا أهمها : الحديد وسكر  الفواكه, والفسفور, وفيتامين b1 وفيتامين c ، والكالسيوم, ويساعد البرتقال  على تثبيت الكلس في العظام, والوقاية من الأمراض الانتانية، والحمى  التيفودية, والسعال الديكي. 

يقول د. عبدالرحيم: "يستخدم قشر البرتقال الناتج عن الآلة أيضا في عمل بعض أنواع "المربات"، كما يضاف للمخللات". 

وتصنف الماكينة ضمن الاتجاهات الحديثة في استخدام وتسويق المحاصيل  البستانية، حيث من المتوقع أن يزيد استهلاك الموالح خاصة في المدارس  والمطاعم والمستشفيات وفي بعض محلات السوبر ماركت التي يتوافر بها وسائل  التبريد، وذلك من خلال تحديث طرق تسويق هذه الفواكه عن طريق تقطيع الثمرة  إلى أشكال مختلفة، من ضمنها الفصوص أو أنصاف الثمار لتكون جاهزة للاستهلاك  المباشر أو الاستعمال في وجبات أخرى مثل السلطات أو الحلويات.​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*غسالة جديدة تعمل بلا ماء ولا مساحيق غسيل! *





 ​ 
  						  					                                                     						اخترع* المغربي عبد الرحيم بومديان* رئيس جمعية المخترعين المغاربية  للإبداع والبحث العلمي والتنمية البشرية غسالة فريدة من نوعها وغريبة  أيضا، حيث تزيل الغسالة الجديدة جميع الأوساخ والبقع من الملابس بدون  استخدام مساحيق غسيل نهائيا، ولا حتى ماء، وحاز عنها المخترع عدة جوائز  تقديرية منها جائزة الحسن الثاني (ميدالية ذهبية) كما حاز على عدة جوائز  تقديرية في عدة معارض وطنية ودولية. 

يقول بومديان الحاصل على الإجازة في العلوم الفيزيائية: "بأنه كان يبحث  كثيرا من أجل إزالة البقع الصعبة التي لا تنفع معها كل أنواع المساحيق  المستهلكة حاليا، وقادني البحث في النهاية إلى اكتشاف مواد مستخلصة من بعض  الأعشاب ومن تركيبها مع بعضها حصل على المادة التي تحل محل المسحوق إلا  أنها ذات فعالية وجودة أحسن إضافة إلى أنها ذات تكلفة أقل" 

وقد طور بومديان الآلة الجديدة في صورة غسالة تقوم على تقنية تظهر أن  الطبيعة مازالت تخفي الكثير من أسرارها، وأن البيئة تمتلك الكثير من الحلول  لمشاكلنا. فتنظيف الملابس بشكل جيد وإزالة كل البقع والأوساخ، دون استخدام  الماء، كان حتى يومنا الحاضر أمراً مستحيلاً. لكن آلة بومديان قلبت تلك  المسلمات، التي طالما تداولها البشر عبر ألاف السنين، رأساً عن عقب وفتحت  آفاقاً علمية جديدة، إذ تختلف الغسالة الجديدة عن سائر الغسالات التي  تُستخدم في المنازل بخصائص ومميزات عديدة. فهي لا تستخدم المياه لتنظيف  الثياب وتحتاج فقط إلى كمية بسيطة من الكهرباء. 

إلا أنها تختلف في طريقة عملها وبنيتها التقنية عن الغسالات المتداولة. فقد  تم الاستغناء في تصميم الآلة الجديدة عن مجرى المياه وتعويضه بمصفاة  ومضخة. وتستخدم الآلة المبتكرة عوضاً عن مساحيق التنظيف الصناعية مادة  تنظيف طبيعية بكمية تبلغ نحو عشر لترات وتكفي لمدة شهر كامل. والمحلول  الجديد هو عبارة عن مركب من مجموعة من المواد الطبيعية مستخلصة من أعشاب تم  خلطها. ذلك الخليط له قدرة مذهلة على إزالة البقع وتنظيف الملابس. وتعد  تلك المادة البيولوجية اللبنة الأساسية ونقطة الانطلاق لابتكار آلة الغسيل .  

وقد قام المخترع بعرض اختراعه في عدة معارض وطنية ودولية، وحاز على عدة  جوائز تقديرية منها جائزة الحسن الثاني (ميدالية ذهبية) كما حاز على عدة  جوائز تقديرية في عدة معارض وطنية ودولية. وفي مطلع صيف 2005 تم بيع براءة  اختراعه إلى شركة بجنوب إفريقيا حيث يتم بمقتضى عقد البيع تصنيع الآلة  وإنتاج المادة لطرحهما في الأسواق العالمية. 

يظل عبد الرحيم واحدا من ضمن العشرات من المخترعين المغاربة الذين لم تتح  لهم الفرصة لإظهار اختراعاتهم والاستفادة من أفكارهم التي بالتأكيد ستنفع  البلد والناس. الجمعية وحدها لا تكفي للم شمل كل المخترعين وتوفير الأجواء  الصحية لإظهار ابتكاراتهم، ولكن في ظل عدم الاكتراث بهؤلاء المخترعين، أخذت  الجمعية على عاتقها مهام المساعدة والاعتراف بهؤلاء.


​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 أكتوبر 2013)

مخترعات مفيدة جدا للبشرية
واعجنى اختراع الباب الذى يحمى من اللصوص
والسخان الجديد جميل جدا
الرب يباركك


----------

